# Decorating the Bathroom



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Take 50 gal black trash bags and cut open down the sides make one long strip of plastic. Take clear push pins and 'Tent' the bathroom with them (across the ceiling and down the walls). Now you have a dark cave. What would be fun to add would be footprints cut in white paper and have them going up the wall and over the ceiling. Then add your witch prop items, some jars and bottles with potion stuff. (See the thread about the witches cupboard for ideas). Add spider webs and black light...

Have fun and Happy Haunting!

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

You can buy a roll of black plastic for about $5.00 for the walls.I bought mine at lowes.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree about leaving this restroom kind of a scare zone free. However, I decided to do the bloody shower curtain. But no spiders or webs. Luckily my toilet is seperated from the cabinet/sink area. Is yours? If it is, then I say put some magic words or a voodoo chant on the mirror. I would also get some small bones and lay them on top of some velvet like they are throwing the bones to read. Maybe put some made up stuff on the wall on a burnt paper saying how to read it. Saying the Secrets of the Speaking Bones. Make a big stuffed voodoo doll? Sounds like your going to have a great party -CC


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How about blood streaks down the inside of the lid? I had a dream with a bathroom covered in blood and that part still freaks me out to think of. 
You might still be able to find some black toilet paper around. . .

I was trying to find a site that once existed where you could get any image printed on toilet paper, but can not find it. 
( http://www.halflife.com/ does it, but it is more expensive than the one I was thinking of)









http://www.justtoiletpaper.com/halloween.shtml <-very cutesy Halloween toilet paper. 
Might be too safe and they might want to stay in the bathroom all night if your party is scary heh. 









http://www.justtoiletpaper.com/candidateroll.shtml
I am sure someone would find one or the other scary. 

I would definitely have a mask or something ready to pop out of your cupboard/closet/medicine cabinet. Once they are snooping, who deserves a safe room? heh

How about some plastic snakes peeking out from the sink drain? A few spiders glued to the toilet bowl? You could also have a stuffed person with a mask in the shower and a cassette player with a very faint grunting (or chanting to match your theme) so they would be curious enough to open the curtain. 

Hey check this out, too!:
http://store.yahoo.com/gadgetbargai...VKEY=personalized toilet paper&OVMTC=standard
It is a talking toilet paper roll.  You could record cackling or a scary message. That would freak me out heh. 

One thing to go with your witch's cave. . .get some dead flowers and put them in one of those plastic cauldrons (spray paint it to be more realistic). I would check with a florist 3-4 days ahead of time and let them just die further and further.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are some great ideas!! I like em. I am using em. -CC

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

write "REDRUM" on the bathroom mirror in red lipstick
last year I put spiderwebs on the mirrors too


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Maybe someone can think of a way to time-release it, but squirting a few drops of red food coloring in the back part every so often will cause flushers a quick shock. Green would work, as well.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

This year we turned our bathroom into a crypt/dungeon. We found that old castle brick wall covering stuff at a Halloween store (spirit I think) It is 4 feet wide and 50 ft long. All the walls are covered in this, and there is one of our 3 ft tall poseable skeleton on top of the bathtub, which was covered over with cardboard. He has a chain draped over him. There are rats EVERYWHERE, plus we have one of those cling jobs that sits on the floor that looks like a grate with rats coming out of it. We have gargoyle wall hangings all over too. It turned out pretty COOL!!!!!!

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

If your theme is voodoo you could have a puffer fish and other zombie-making ingredients, black candles and old jars dusty and webby. Plastic snakes and any other Serpent and the Rainbow stuff you can fit in there. I wavered about keeping my bathroom a sort of "quiet and safe zone" for my guests comfort, but over the years I found that making my restroom low lit with a prop mirror over the real mirror keeps the women from taking 20 minutes to "freshen up".

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

This year for my bathroom. I did a knife through the shower curtain...Put a piece of cardboard between the liner and a black shower curtain liner. The cardboard is hanging from the shower curtain hook. I put a small slit in the black liner and in the cardboard. Then inserted the knife. I have one of those fake hands that people sometimes hang out their trunks. I have that hand showing at the top of the curtain. (little pinky in the hook to hold it). I put blood on the knife and hand. Used the bloody skeleton hand clings everywhere, webs and backward writing on the medicine cab. mirror. Made my black toilet seat lid cover into a giant spider...made pipe cleaner legs and pinchers and two bigs eyes. Then I have a laughing mirror hung above the toilet and is tripped when someone comes in and moves between it and the light! So much fun. I changed the light bulbs out to those immitation black lite bulbs. My main light source is the one I set up on the wall across from the laughing mirror. It's just enough light, but not too bright. One wall in there I covered with black plastic and covered in corny Halloween jokes. 

Can't wait till Saturday night for my party!

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Vampiress690 (Oct 27, 2004)

hey i think that is a cool idea what you did to the bathroom

shelly


----------



## muggsmcodw (Oct 6, 2004)

I am buying a cheap white shower curtain liner, splatting it with red paint and smeared hand prints, writing redrum on the mirror, and playing scary music. Cheap and easy. The glow stick idea in the toilet is a great idea as well. 


mmm


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

We did a similar blood splatter effect, you can scroll a few pages back and forth to see various shots of our bathroom, the blood is children's poster paint.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/catmean/detail?.dir=be8e&.dnm=672a.jpg&.src=ph


----------

